# Philippines saddle, where can I find this??



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

I found this particular saddle in one of the social networking site group and was told that it is sold back home (made by Velo). Any idea where can I buy this saddle aside from the PI?


----------



## nelzbycks (Jun 3, 2011)

Let's see, I have 7 bicycles right now and I would need 1 for each plus the bikes that I plan on buying.......hmmmm........


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

sa quiapo daw meron sabi ng pinsan ko.


----------



## Mr_Clean (Oct 18, 2010)

Those Velo saddles are common in Manila shops.


----------



## ramrac (Dec 19, 2011)

i got mine in sulit website just search velo saddle


----------



## STREETFIGHTER50 (Mar 20, 2004)

That's dope! I'd like to get one


----------



## Alphabolt (Sep 7, 2009)

I m getting one for my Isolink bike


----------



## marcryan27 (Nov 1, 2008)

Just got mine... Fresh from Pinas! Got it from that seller at Sulit hehehe


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

marcryan27 said:


> Just got mine... Fresh from Pinas! Got it from that seller at Sulit hehehe


What is the weight on that saddle?


----------



## marcryan27 (Nov 1, 2008)

Not really sure but abit heavy LOL


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

I wonder if I can take a torn up SLR and have someone in the PI recover in the same leather? I'm heading home for some riding in a few weeks...


----------



## marcryan27 (Nov 1, 2008)

im pretty sure you will find someone who could do that... hehehe


----------



## r3xnvb (Feb 7, 2012)

Here's mine and I even posted it in Pinoy pride x-post:


----------



## hOlykamOtie* (Apr 20, 2012)

how much do they sell this in our homeland?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

php1400 sa Quiapo


----------



## keyjey (Nov 22, 2011)

that saddle looks awesome!
any comments on how comfy they are?


----------



## garcied (May 18, 2008)

You guys think I can buy this saddle online?


----------



## ITplong (Dec 2, 2011)

*red and blue wrongly placed*



r3xnvb said:


> Here's mine and I even posted it in Pinoy pride x-post:


Just an observation, a common mistake we commit in displaying our flag: when displayed vertically or when placed on a casket, red should always be on the viewer's right, i.e., during peace-time. The colors blue and red on the saddle need to swap places, except if the rider means war. (no disrespect intended). Just my thought.


----------



## ecko121979 (Aug 8, 2012)

nice saddle ! representin...


----------



## barugi (Jul 4, 2012)

Just got mine, had my brother in law buy me 2 at Cartimar for P1000 each.


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

Wow, I want!

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

ITplong said:


> r3xnvb said:
> 
> 
> > Here's mine and I even posted it in Pinoy pride x-post:
> ...


*r3xnvb* seat looks correct. Unless you are sitting on the bicycle backwards, the red IS on the right.


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

Is anyone in the US interested in buying this? I'm thinking of ordering a few.


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm interested in one. Still would like to know the weight of it first.


----------



## kylesmith025 (Aug 30, 2012)

Kind of confusing for our Philippine Flag as a saddle. If you are in the left of the bike it's like the red is on top but when you are on the right the blue is on top.


----------



## naughtyca (Oct 22, 2012)

isa lang ba ang size kailangan ko yung comportable like the sunlite cloud nine bike seat


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice intention and looks great on display but essentially you're resting your ass on the Philippine flag.


----------

